# Sticky  Google e-mail accounts and E-Mail clients



## Couriant

Google announced that they are discontinuing the feature Less Secure Apps at the end of May 2022. This feature allowed non-modern email programs to connect to your google account if it was not able to connect using the normal way (Google Sign in Splash Screen).

To continue to use your account, first make sure that 2 Step Authentication is turn on by signing into your account here:
https://myaccount.google.com/security










Click on App Passwords and then confirm your password. Next, click on Select App, then choose the option you need the password for. You can choose Other so you can name it to know what it is then press Generate:

















It will generate a 16 digit code for you to use:










Hit Done. Note, once you hit done, you will no longer be able to see this password so if you need to redo your account, you will need to generate a new one.










And yes, I know I have pasted a code on here, but it is no longer valid and will not be reused 










If you still need assistance, please create a new thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't trust the app password thing so opted to just access the web-based version.


----------

